# [SOLVED] windows 8 boot loader



## dunz (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi there,

Samsung 355v factory installed windows 8 problem

For some reason windows 8 will only boot if i hit f10 and then select the hard drive, if i just allow it to boot normally it goes to a black screen. i have tried various things within the bios but nothing works.

Any ideas??

thanks for any help


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: windows 8 boot loader*

Sounds like the boot order is in the wrong order.

Go into the BIOS and look for the boot order. There you can make sure that the hard drive is selected as number 1.


----------



## dunz (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: windows 8 boot loader*

Have tried all of that, have set the hdd to boot first.

iv seen on some machines where it says windows boot loader until you disable secure boot (or something along those line) - it doesnt show anything like that.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: windows 8 boot loader*

Try enabling fast boot on the BIOS. With it disabled, the computer may be trying to boot from a USB and hanging when it doesn't find a bootable USB device.


----------



## dunz (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: windows 8 boot loader*

update time.

everything will work fine if i use a different hard drive as i have just checked,

the original hdd has no bad sectors and is working fine if i put it in to a different laptop - so basically it looks like the laptop has lost its ability to detect this hdd only, unless i hit f10 and tell it to boot from it.



any ideas?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: windows 8 boot loader*

Boot the Win 8 disk and select "automatic repair."

Automatic Repair - Run in Windows 8


----------



## dunz (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: windows 8 boot loader*



MPR said:


> Boot the Win 8 disk and select "automatic repair."
> 
> Automatic Repair - Run in Windows 8


Already done that plus reinstalled it to no avail. :sad:

have tried with an old windows 7 disc and whilst that now installs ok it will still not boot unless i hit f10 and select the hdd but if i do it with a different hdd it works fine and as advised earlier this hdd works fine in other machines. im totally confused by it, iv checked seagates website for firmware but theres nothing 

the drive model number is st750lm022


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: windows 8 boot loader*

Please preform a hard drive test using this guide here: 

How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test | Tech Support Forum


----------



## dunz (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: windows 8 boot loader*

Finally managed to fix it - total rediculous!!

There is no bios update for windows 8 on samsung update.

changed the hdd then installed a copy of windows 7, then ran samsung update which found a bios update which was not on the samsung website, it updated the bios.

Have now put the old hdd back in it and it now boots from it.

Thanks for the attempts to help me it was much appreciated.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: windows 8 boot loader*

That works then! Glad you got it working!


----------

